# Right side track keeps locking



## ADR1975 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, I am having an issue with my tracked Troy-Bilt where the right side track keeps locking. I can run the machine for a few minutes and it will go forward and pivot right and pivot left no problem, but then I hear a "click" and the right track locks. If I put it in reverse and then back into forward it will unlock. Also it can lock when in reverse and if I put it into forward it will unlock for a short time. Any help as to possible causes would be great. I have to reverse and forward to unlock many many times while doing the driveway.

Thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it possibly loose and coming off the track or maybe has a bad bearing in one of the wheels?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What is the model#?


----------



## ADR1975 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, the manual number is 772C0767, and when it locks the track and wheels all do not move, but the left track will pivot.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It sounds as though the axle is binding, and the manual number does not allow me to look up the schematics. Is there a general generic number?

Like 4510, or 210?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found a manual. In the end of the manual it has a parts diagram. It looks like there are some chains on the drive train. Each track has a separate chain and drive system. I wonder if one of your chains needed tightened.

[Page 28/52] Manual - Cars - Troy-Bilt 772C0767


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

On page 30, I would also look at #32. It too may also be a source for axle play.


----------



## ADR1975 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I will check the link and noted pages.


----------

